# Anyone hog hunt in PA



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I moved to PA last fall from ND. I am very interested in getting into a hog or two. I'm in the allentown area and willing to travel some. If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. I am not looking to pay for a hunt. Thanks.


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

Im born and raised in Pa. and hunt like crazy. if you want to hog hunt you are in the wrong state! go south and prepare to pay for a quality hunt. any hog in Pa escaped from a fence, and with a million hunters..... well you can do the math.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

jhov is right, the only hogs you'll shoot in PA are behind a fence and you will pay. Unfortunately that will be the theme anywhere you go, north or south. I reside here in NY and I am fortunate that the area in which I deer hunt had some wild boar get loose years ago and now they have really taken off in numbers. I have shot five in the last three years. The picture is of the one I shot the last weekend of our deer season. What a surprise and treat, all in one. I had my .44 mag but opted for the "less tracking" 12 gauge.

If you're interested in my area for boar, let me know and I'll see what I can do to help you out.

Scott


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah lots of them got loose from fenced in areas and from what I heard lots of them are running in the Bedford , PA area.


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

Well there are wild boar in pa as they said but they were a little off on the quantity. A hunting club in tunkhannock bought a truck load and released them on their property to hunt but no one did. That was a while ago. Since then they have spread and a friend of mine got one in north western bradford county this past deer season.


----------



## Hog Wild (Aug 23, 2009)

I just read the new NY State hunting regualtions guide ,and now any feral swine is ok to shoot and in any number all year round, you need at least a small game license, They are starting to populate pretty well in NY I take it.

I have been wanting to go hog hunting for quite some time now.


----------



## aldissmile (Jan 11, 2011)

President Dave Brandt updated the club on the potential clubhouse and archery range. There is still interest in the city owned buildings next to the railroad. Raffle guidelines were discussed and raffle ideas were put on hold until we know where we are at with our yearly limit. The spring fishing raffle will still be held. The potential for a membership gun raffle was also discussed again. It was decided that if a raffle were done, it would be based on club participation. For example, a committee chair would get one chance thrown into the "hat".

The Stutsman County Wildlife Club received a letter of thanks from the North Dakota Wildlife Federation for the donation of three silent auction items to the annual meeting. The United Sportsman's Alliance sent a certificate of appreciation for our continued support.


----------



## Danro (Jul 16, 2006)

the pa game commission has a very strict view on feral hogs. there was a small population reported in one particular state park and the game commission was on it so fast, setting traps and shooting every one of them. needless to say, its not a state sponserd sport in pa. wish theyd take that much initiative with state game land forrests...


----------

